# Fire Fox FF-5(4300K) Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Here is photo overload of the New Fire Fox FF5. I love this thing. Few things to confirm. I did a ceiling bounce test vs a measured 5200 lumen SBT90 light(K1vn90) and the FF5 does over 40% more output on high. I also did a ceiling bounce test with a light with three xhp50.2 leds(fw21vn) that does 9400 lumens. Got 93 lux with the FW21vn and 105 with the FF5. These numbers are only relative to eachother. also beam shape and tint differences could be throwing it off so take it with a grain of salt. I dont think they are that far off because the FF5 is ridiculously bright. I also measured Throw. I got 1.60 mcd with the K75vn and 1.2 MCD with the FF5 on high which is over spec. I got 440kcd on the Low 42W mode. 

**I did a test to find out how long it takes to step down automatically on high. It stepped down to low 42W mode at 6 minutes. the head temp started at 75F and when it stepped down it was 117F. I think that is phenomenal performance !!!*


ff57 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



ff55 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



ff53 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



ff54 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



ff5 6 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



ff5 4 by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*
(42W mode)*


ff5 sky low by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(100W mode)
*

ff5 sky high by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(42W mode)*


ff5 low near tree by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(100W mode)
*

ff5 high near tree by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(42W mode)*


ff5 low across the road by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(100W mode)
*

ff5 high across the road by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(42W mode)
*

ff5 far tree low by Alex Littig, on Flickr

*(100W mode)
*

ff5 far tree high corrected beam angle by Alex Littig, on Flickr


*(This next pair is a locked exposure shot vs the K75vn90) the camera was still thrown off by the tint difference a bit but its close *


ff5 high near tree VS by Alex Littig, on Flickr


VS k75vn high near tree by Alex Littig, on Flickr

low mode and high dont seam that different because the camera was auto adjusting the exposure. when i have a better area to take beamshots and more time ill dial in the camera settings more.


----------



## tatasal (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Ten thousand @ 1.2mcd? That’s crazy!

Fire-Foxes lights, like my FF4, was also underspec, a very uncommon thing in the flashlight world.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Honestly the 100w mode is overkill. The 42W mode is perfect. Still very bright and over 400 kcd. Also heat really isn't as much of an issue as i figured it would be. Used it for 10-15 minutes going back and forth between low and high and was only warm at the end of it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Awesome feedback and shots! Thanks!

Overkill is not in my vocabulary! LOL!


----------



## ma tumba (Aug 5, 2020)

*Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

I actually really like the beam profile, a lot more than that of the led light. 

How annoying is the time gap between switch on and going full throttle?

Also do you like the tint? Does it separate colors well?


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



ma tumba said:


> I actually really like the beam profile, a lot more than that of the led light.
> 
> How annoying is the time gap between switch on and going full throttle?
> 
> Also do you like the tint? Does it separate colors well?



It separate colors very well. I have the 4300k version and while using it last night, the browns and yellows of the trees and grass was the very first thing I noticed. I like the beam profile also. Very intense hotspot that gradually fades out and just enough spill to light up your near field of vision but not too bright to overpower your eyes when looking down range. 

The warm up time isn't annoying at all. For me at least. I enjoy that part of the light in particular for some reason. A bit of theater I guess. Yeah, it's definitely not as convenient as an LED with instant on/off, so don't expect to be able to cycle the light often while playing with it. Probably would reduce the bulb life significantly.


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Does anyone know if the status lights on the battery carrier is also a power indicator? Is it just green to indicate that the power is on, or does it change colors to indicate how much battery life is left? I guess I could just run the batteries down to find out.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



badtziscool said:


> Does anyone know if the status lights on the battery carrier is also a power indicator? Is it just green to indicate that the power is on, or does it change colors to indicate how much battery life is left? I guess I could just run the batteries down to find out.



i think its just a power indicator


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Nice shots man, wow thing is beastly.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



Alex1234 said:


> i think its just a power indicator



That is how it was with FF3 & FF4


----------



## Magio (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Nice beam shots! So can it run continuously on high mode? I know the FF4 steps down after like 2 mins and the light must be switched off before high mode can be selected again.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



Magio said:


> Nice beam shots! So can it run continuously on high mode? I know the FF4 steps down after like 2 mins and the light must be switched off before high mode can be selected again.



Later I will time how long it will stay in high move before step down. So far I haven't even got it to be hot yet. Just warm after switching from high to low for about 10 minutes.


----------



## sledhead (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Thanks for the Beamshots....always appreciated! I'm assuming yours is the 6000K? Hopefully someone post some 4300K shots to compare.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



sledhead said:


> Thanks for the Beamshots....always appreciated! I'm assuming yours is the 6000K? Hopefully someone post some 4300K shots to compare.



Mine is the 4300k.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

*Ok i just did a test to find out how long it takes to step down automatically on high. It stepped down to low 42W mode at 6 minutes. the head temp started at 75F and when it stepped down it was 117F. I think that is phenomenal performance !!!*


----------



## sledhead (Aug 5, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



Alex1234 said:


> Mine is the 4300k.



Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## ampdude (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



Alex1234 said:


> i think its just a power indicator



As LuxLuthor stated, from all I could ever tell on my FF3/FF4 lights is that it was just a power indicator. But a very good thing to have on a battery carrier with a clicky switch.


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Can we buy these here in the States..? looks really nice for the price... WOW


----------



## tatasal (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

FFs' 4300k HID is a thing of beauty. Glorious tint, "incandescently but not so yellowish" if l have to describe a word for it.

The smooth, gradual transition from hotspot to spill is something rare in led lights.


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Xeray warned about the un-encapsulated bulb putting out UV light. Someone mentioned to me that the lens itself was supposed to block the UV. I tested it out and that does not seem to be the case. Unless if for some reason the lens is selective about 365nm wavelength specifically, I don't think it's blocking anything.


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 6, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



bulbmogul said:


> Can we buy these here in the States..? looks really nice for the price... WOW



unfortunately there is no us distributor for these. Have to buy them from china. however they are shipped via DHL express and so it takes less then a week to get.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 7, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



badtziscool said:


> Xeray warned about the un-encapsulated bulb putting out UV light. Someone mentioned to me that the lens itself was supposed to block the UV. I tested it out and that does not seem to be the case. Unless if for some reason the lens is selective about 365nm wavelength specifically, I don't think it's blocking anything.



Thanks for that. I hope a UV blocking lens can be provided.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 7, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Even if we don’t have a UV blocking lens, you can manage risk by using in a safe
manner.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 14, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

It’s very challenging to get beamshots that accurately capture what you see. You have to use a camera with fixed shutter and f-stop iris settings that doesn’t auto-adjust.


----------



## Fresh Light (Aug 14, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

Ordered mine today. Thanks for the great pictures. That 1.2 Mlux hotspot is insane when it goes with 10,000 Lumens. I have the FF3 and FF4 and have always been impressed by those.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 15, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



Fresh Light said:


> Ordered mine today. Thanks for the great pictures. That 1.2 Mlux hotspot is insane when it goes with 10,000 Lumens. I have the FF3 and FF4 and have always been impressed by those.



If like me you have enjoyed the FF3 & FF4, you will be blown away by the FF5. I can guarantee your satisfaction also having the earlier models, and especially to get this increased performance for this price.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 15, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*



bulbmogul said:


> Can we buy these here in the States..? looks really nice for the price... WOW




Doesn't exactly fit your buying M.O.


----------



## BVH (Oct 15, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

My two for sale in the mall


----------



## PhotonMaster3 (Dec 9, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

I’m in the US and got mine from Neal’s gadgets. Good price and excellent quality although he takes forever to ship and doesn’t respond to emails. 

the light is truly incredible. I can go for a half hour walk and keep it on high the entire time. Barely gets warm whereas my LED lights are red hot after a little while on turbo


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 26, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

I'm pretty much sure it will block the most dangerous part of UV 150-250 nm as it uses borosilicate glass ( correct me if i'm wrong)
I'm using my Nighthunter xn01 290W MOD, which is using mercury bulb to provide light, and it's all fine even after long exposure from the beam an playing close.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 26, 2020)

*Re: Fire Fox FF-5 Beam-shots. This thing is a monster !!!*

In this thread there is a graph showing glass type vs UV
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=103842#p717635


----------

